# Extremely acidic vomit burning tongue and throat



## KamKol

I puked up last night and all that came out was pure acid. It burned so bad and the taste is indescribable. The acid was so strong that it burnt my tongue to the extent that I started bleeding from the middle of my tongue - I'm sure the blood was from my tongue because I was dabbing the blood off with a tissue. My throat is really inflamed now, and the dangly thing at the back of my throat (I don't know what it's called) has blown up double it's size and is now touching my tongue. It's really painful to swallow or even talk. :cry: 

Is there anything I can do to relieve this pain? I can't swallow a paracetamol because it's far too painful and it keeps coming back up.


----------



## littledemonme

Hey lovely that's miserable - I've been chucking up bile every morning so I know how you feel. The blood I get is just from it stripping my throat so can't really help with a bleeding tongue - try a salt water mouth rinse, it's gross but will stop bleeding..
If you can get out you can use soluble paracetamol, if it's really bad you can have soluble co-codamol - talk to pharmacist though. To get non-soluble down try what my mum did with me when I was little - crush up tablets as fine as possible and mix them in with jam or honey - that should go down at least.
Sorry you're not well.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I would try something really cold, either small sips of iced water (not too much at a time or your stomach will rebel!) or maybe sucking on an ice lolly?

And do you have any Gaviscon or similar, as this may help neutralise the stomach acid, and also soothe your throat too? This might help prevent a re-occurrence too. And I second the soluble paracetamol, although again sip it slowly rather than drinking the whole lot down at once.

Hope it feels better soon. And don't hesitate to go to the doctors if it carries on feeling bad. Don't suffer!


----------



## A3my

I have this too - I've got sores on my tongue from stomach acid reflux. Pineapple worked for me for a while, I also use gavison and rennie but now they dont help much past 20 mins. I wish the baby would drop and give my stomach some room. So all I can say is I know how you feel and its awful :hugs: xx


----------



## littleone2010

God hun im sorry you are going through this :-* I dont find that much helps. I dont get it because for me, I know she has moved down and dnt feel her in my ribs much anymore (im 36 weeks) and I know she is 3/5 engaged buti had chow mein last night and I was terribly sick after hours of eating it, I kept being sick in my mouth and in the end gave up keeping it down and put my head over the sink and was sick for about half an hour my mouth was so burnt I didnt know what to do :-( I hope it doesnt keep happening to either of us. I sucked on ice chips until I got some relief. Cant wait till I get my little girl and all these bad things are over!!!xx


----------



## KamKol

tanay said:


> God hun im sorry you are going through this :-* I dont find that much helps. I dont get it because for me, I know she has moved down and dnt feel her in my ribs much anymore (im 36 weeks) and I know she is 3/5 engaged buti had chow mein last night and I was terribly sick after hours of eating it, I kept being sick in my mouth and in the end gave up keeping it down and put my head over the sink and was sick for about half an hour my mouth was so burnt I didnt know what to do :-( I hope it doesnt keep happening to either of us. I sucked on ice chips until I got some relief. Cant wait till I get my little girl and all these bad things are over!!!xx

It's been exactly 12 hours since I was sick now - was sick last night at 2am. My mouth is still sore...my tongue stings and my throat is still red and inflamed. Swallowing is becoming a task...hardly had anything for breakfast. Will try the soluble paracetamol...hope it's available at Asda pharmacy. Pain has gone down slightly but it's still PAIN. :nope: I really hope since I've chucked up all the excess acid, my vomitting reduces - I've been getting sick in the night for a few weeks now since reaching 3rd trimester and thought that MS had returned but now I know this is completely different.


----------



## littleone2010

Oh Hun, sounds awful, try the paracetamol but if its still really hurting from the burns I would go to the docs - honestly- because really you have enough discomfort without having this to deal with- It will be worse if you are ill tonight and you get a burn over the burn. Poor love. Mine is much better now - and I know what you mean totally different than morning sickness!!! it definitely is... Im having trouble eating anything today just had some toast and tea but im getting hungry and scared to eat because I dont want the terrible sickies!! I hope you feel better hun and think about taking a trip to the doc :) xx


----------



## MrsGlitz

Gosh you have it bad. :hugs: I have been getting this too but not nearly so bad. I hope you find something that works.


----------



## susi01

hi, im new to this but for the past week or so I've been suffering terrible morning sickness and acid reflux.i literally feel so sick and i have to stay in bed in the day.


----------



## Nyn

oh hun I know what you're going through :hugs: it's absolutely awful :(

I used paracetamol that you can dissolve in water and gargled it.. that helped a bit.. but it did take about a day for my throat to stop feeling like it was on fire.

I use Maalox at night for reflux and use lots of pillows... nightmare otherwise.

Good luck hunny xxx


----------



## Nyn

oh hun I know what you're going through :hugs: it's absolutely awful :(

I used paracetamol that you can dissolve in water and gargled it.. that helped a bit.. but it did take about a day for my throat to stop feeling like it was on fire.

I use Maalox at night for reflux and use lots of pillows... nightmare otherwise.

Good luck hunny xxx


----------



## shortie1990

Urgh it's horrible, think this is why I like munching ice cubes!


----------

